# Whats your LO doing right now



## emmylou92

So hollie woke me up at 5am but she slept from 9pm till the soo Im dead happy that i had a good nights sleep.

Right now she is sitting on the floor talking to her foot and trying to eat it.

I think when i was pregnant she drained all my youth from me. I used to beable to get into there rather preculiar positions(sp?) untill i had her. 
:haha:

So whats your LO up to?!

xx:flower:


----------



## shelx

Playing with the fridge magnets :dohh:


----------



## Strawberrymum

Fast asleep yay she fell asleep on the Floor but I've moved her to the couch now


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Depriving me of sleep lol
It's 2am here and she woke up for a bottle and just isn't going back to sleep. It's killing me because a little while ago she slept almost through the night two nights in a row and now she's waking up every two hours again


----------



## divershona

kaya's playing with her aunty and babbling away .... keeps saying mama too which is funny, she's calling everyone mama just now!


----------



## we can't wait

It's 3am here. She's awake & on the breast. 
Hopefully she'll go back to sleep soon! :flow:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Playing with her in the night garden magnet book. Actually she's shouting at it because she can't stick the magnets to the front cover...


----------



## _laura

Sat in his toy story chair reading (well looking at) his book


----------



## x__sarah

sleeping on the sofa next to me, should wake up any second now though..


----------



## emmylou92

I'm not leting hollie sleep just yet...she is aloud half a hour when she gets really tired but just trying to get her sleep patter back. Right now she is teething on my face :/


----------



## princess_vix

Ryans sat on the sofa eating toast and watching 'show me show me' whilst i get dressed..


----------



## annawrigley

Napping! He had me up at 5am today :coffee:


----------



## JoJo16

i refuse to let alice get up before 7 :L


----------



## emmylou92

gahh. since 5 hollie has had 1 half hour snooze now she is refusing to sleep and just keeps crying..


----------



## x__amour

Just woke up. Thank goodness we're back on schedule. :thumbup:


----------



## 112110

Just woke up as I was reading this.


----------



## PinkyPonk

both asleep


----------



## KiansMummy

In bed lol x


----------



## pansylove

ssshhhhhhhleeeeeeeppin


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Sleeping!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Falling asleep while I BF. He did not want to go to sleep last night. I got him to bed at like 2:30-3:00ish am then woke up at 5 am and slept till about 8 am he took a 2 hour nap earlier and it's now 2 pm here. :p


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Both of mine are tucked up in bed sleeping :) Well... for certain, Logan is fast asleep (video monitor), but I heard Robyn roaming the hallway a couple of minutes ago...:dohh: (She does it near enough EVERY night..) seems she's gone back to bed now though. 

Peace. At. Last :coffee:


----------



## 112110

Screaming and hitting laptop.


----------



## kariannnee

Tommy is in his crib "talking" to his turtle nightlight hahahha


----------



## x__amour

Playing pattycake with her daddy. :D


----------



## Leah_xx

Fighting sleep 
and cutting 2 more teeth


----------



## we can't wait

She's eating, like she does every single morning at 4am. She's definitely an early bird! :munch:


----------



## lauram_92

Napping :wohoo:


----------



## _laura

Eating. Like always!


----------



## JoJo16

watching mr tumble. for the millionth time :L the only good thing is its taught her loads of sign language haha


----------



## Chrissy7411

we can't wait said:


> She's eating, like she does every single morning at 4am. She's definitely an early bird! :munch:

Lol, Jace wakes up between 4-5am. He ate at 5ish and is sleeping. :flow: It's now 6:39am and I'm pumping while I get the chance! Then going to enjoy some coffee. x


----------



## x__amour

Still sleeping! (5:54am) Still have 4 more hours to go so I'm going to sleep a little more too! :sleep:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Napping, that's why I've snuck on here lol


----------



## KaceysMummy

sleeeeping :D x


----------



## AirForceWife7

Right now Brenna's rolling on the floor .. she has a big case of the farts :haha:


----------



## Lucy22

Coloring at the kitchen table :flower:
I think she's coming down with a cold or something :wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

Playing with cards and legos :)


----------



## emmylou92

hollie is having her 2nd bottle today :) (she is usually on her third by now but were trying to cut one out as she is eating more solids) and she didnt wake up till 7am :)


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah is asleep unstairs on daddy.
They have been sleeping for 2 hours now


----------



## unconditional

sleeping in her swing.. its the first times shes fell asleep in it :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's fussing in the pack n' play. He was put there because he was chasing the kitten and then decided to learn how to climb the stairs.

Im glad hes smart but GAH! NO STAIRS!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

He's finally asleep! :)


----------



## x__amour

Growling at her toys in the playpen. :lol:


----------



## Jemma0717

Watching 101 Dalmatians


----------



## amygwen

My LO is watching Sprout Jr on TV and eating mac & cheese right now :D


----------



## PinkyPonk

both asleep again, going to have to wake connie up though cos shes been sleeping all day and dont want her to be having awake time at night


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sleeping but im about to wake him up


----------



## bbyno1

Fast asleep!
Im wrapping up all her prezzies,on BnB and eating my late night roast dinner lol


----------



## emmylou92

^^ wow thats multi tasking to the max hehehe.


----------



## x__amour

Tori and I are cuddling and watching _Pretty Little Liars_. :D


----------



## Jemma0717

We are watching Blues Clues...what an annoying show!


----------



## emmylou92

haha my baby bro used to love that show.


----------



## vinteenage

Finn just threw the remote off the couch.


----------



## candicex

Ivy is lying on my bed next to me sucking her pacifier whilst having the hiccups lol she's so adorable <3


----------



## Jemma0717

Being naughty


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is crawling around like crazy acting like a vicous monster with her other 2 teeth coming in.


----------



## unconditional

Tiaras trying to grab my cookie!


----------



## Jemma0717

Landon is eating a toaster strudel! Yum!


----------



## x__amour

Yummy! I love toaster stroodles! Tori just woke up. :)


----------



## JoJo16

Alice is running around naked terrorising the cat and peeing on the floor


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is in bed, supposed to be taking a nap, but instead is talking loudly, lol. I was the same way when I was little, lol, talked myself to sleep.


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie is sleeping. Though she has been awake all day :) on little nap but thats it and i love seeing her play...she just had a bath with her dad.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is with her dad and will be home in a 1 1/2


----------



## KaceysMummy

Kacey is in bed sound asleep :) x


----------



## msq

Riley is sitting on my lap kicking her legs and sucking on her fingers lol


----------



## 112110

Wrestling a pillow :huh:


----------



## x__amour

Having a bottle.


----------



## _laura

sleeping on me. was supposed to go to a free family festival today but Max is teething and grouchy.


----------



## Jemma0717

He just woke up


----------



## Hotbump

im hidding in the bathroom because they have been so naughty today but i can listen to them talking to each other i think they are wondering where mommy is :haha: i need a break


----------



## lucy_x

Chewing the packet from my knitting needles :)


----------



## x__amour

Napping. Perhaps mommy will take a nap too, hmmm. :-k :sleep:


----------



## _ck

Sleeping right beside me !


----------



## rainbows_x

Watching In The Night Garden, getting ready to go sleep :)


----------



## 112110

Car shopping with my parents.


----------



## Leah_xx

Taking a nap with my mom


----------



## Jemma0717

At his gmas again :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Dancing about with her daddy!


----------



## emmylou92

Laying on her belly on ther floor with daddy singing to him...i'm not sure waht song.

ohhhhhhh arrrrrrahh arrrggghhh is but she seems to like it .


----------



## Jemma0717

Apparently he is watching Pokemon with his aunt haha and she calls him her #1 trainer! :ninja:


----------



## 112110

playing and watching Lion King


----------



## JadeBaby75

Taking a nap in her swing while I watch America's Next Top Model reruns!


----------



## x__amour

Napping. :sleep:


----------



## Hotbump

Jr is napping and jovanni is with my mom but i have to go get him before one of my sisters find out or they will throw a fit :rolleyes:


----------

